# Remis window locking problems



## G4EKF (Nov 28, 2010)

Remis roof window problems.

I'm in Poland with my Chausson Welocme 78eb. 
This morining when closing the top window I notice the locks would not engage.
I will be travelling in a few days and need this window locked, has anyone had this problem? I can't seem to find any details on adjustments etc.

Steve

G4EKF


----------

